# I want to buy 2009 altima coupe, help please ?



## Q8Rider (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi

I'm from kuwait and i want to buy a new altima coupe 2009

a big arabic forum members told me it has A/C + Sensor + Brake + Suspension problems

is this true ?

what is better the auto CVT or the 6 Speed MT ?


* and sorry for my weak english language *


----------

